# Fair to moderate degree



## Fairy Krystal

Ciao a tutti.
Ho un problema con una traduzione di infermieristica: nel mio testo un sistema di triage viene valutato "*fair to moderate*", e ho pensato che fosse un giudizio poco positivo, traducendolo con "*vicino alla mediocrità*", ma poi mi sono accorta che in realtà stanno parlando bene di quel sistema! Non trovo da nessuna parte questa espressione...al massimo esiste "fair to middling", che in effetti non è poi così positiva...
La frase completa è:
"Research has also shown that this scale has a fair moderate degree of interrater reliability".
E anche "*interrater*" mi da un po' di dubbi, io l'ho tradotto con "*consenso collettivo*", perché "gradimento" non si addice al contesto.

Potete aiutarmi? Vi ringrazio in anticipo...
Krystal


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dove vedi nell'orginale "vicino alla mediocrità"?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Beh, "moderate" non è molto positivo, il dizionario mi da "mediocre", e ho fatto quello che potevo per interpretare "fair to", arrivando ad un concetto di prossimità astratta, ma non so come renderlo. Il punto è che si tratta di una traduzione ufficiale, che finirà in una tesi, e non posso permettermi errori o leggerezze...ormai ho capito che non è un commento negativo, ma devo tradurlo, non mi basta il senso...Tu cosa metteresti?


----------



## macforever

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dove vedi nell'orginale "vicino alla mediocrità"?


Paul, forse la nostra amica si riferisce a _moderate_ che nel vocabolario di WR viene tradotto anche con "mediocre".


----------



## longplay

Prima bisogna decifrare il testo inglese : da dove viene ? Ciao.


----------



## Teerex51

Il sistema è valutato _da discreto a modesto_.


----------



## macforever

Teerex51 said:


> Il sistema è valutato _da discreto a modesto_.



Concordo con Teerex51.
Aggiungo che "triage" è un termine francese che si usa per scegliere i pazienti in attesa di visita al pronto soccorso, sulla base della gravità del danno subito. 
P.S.
Teerex, sei tornato in forma!


----------



## You little ripper!

In English we use a 5 point scale (among many others) to evaluate something - _poor, fair, moderate, good, excellent_. Something 'fair to moderate' means that it has been rated between 'fair' and 'moderate'. I presume that's what _da discreto a modesto_ means.


----------



## longplay

Inter-rate : fra due gradazioni > intermedia, mi pare. Ciao. Ps Affidabilità intermedia o affidabilità delle valutazioni intermedie ?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

longplay: è un testo di infermieristica sul triage americano. Lì, nel dettaglio, si parla della scala canadese e di quella di Manchester, di cui dirà la stessa cosa poco dopo.
Teerex51: non male, mi piace. E soprattutto ho capito che "fair" non era un modificatore di "moderate".
macforever: esatto. Conciso ed esauriente al tempo stesso.
You little ripper!: I didn't knew that...I tought it was simply a personal way of rating things. I ask you just more thing: the rate "fair to moderate" is positive or not? Because it seems not (it's below the half of the scale), and also the translation provided by Teerex is far from a good rate, but in my text it seems good...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You little ripper! said:


> In English we use a 5 point scale (among many others) to evaluate something - _poor, fair, moderate, good, excellent_. Something 'fair to moderate' means that it has been rated between 'fair' and 'moderate'. I presume that's what _da discreto a modesto_ means.



Is this the correct order?

_poor < fair < moderate < good < excellent_

Isn't fair better than moderate?


----------



## london calling

_Fair_ indica la sufficienza oppure da _discreto a modesto_, come dice Teerex..


----------



## Fairy Krystal

longplay: non credo, qui si parla di statistiche, e la prima "occurrence" del termine è in questa frase:
"(tre tizi) measured the interrater and intrarater agreement of three-level triage".
Credo si riferisca al consenso riscontrato in percentuale tra i votanti e a quello riscontrato nello stesso votante a distanza di tempo...così diceva il glossario di statistica, che ho consultato perchè due righe dopo parla di "k statistic", cioè di "coefficiente k".


----------



## longplay

Potevi dirlo all'inizio. Però, l'inglese lo trovo approssimativo."k statitics" non mi è noto . Kendall rank correlation o cosa ? Ciao.


----------



## You little ripper!

Fairy Krystal said:


> You little ripper!: I didn't knew that...I tought it was simply a personal way of rating things. I ask you just more thing: the rate "fair to moderate" is positive or not? Because it seems not (it's below the half of the scale), and also the translation provided by Teerex is far from a good rate, but in my text it seems good...


FK, to me 'fair to moderate' means _average - _it's neither_ bad _nor_ good/excellent _but somewhere in between the two. 



Paulfromitaly said:


> Is this the correct order?
> 
> _poor < fair < moderate < good < excellent_
> 
> Isn't fair better than moderate?


Paul, I've never really understood the difference between 'fair' and 'moderate' as far as ratings go. In fact, most dictionaries define 'fair' as _moderately good_. 

poor, fair, moderate, good, excellent


----------



## longplay

Fairy Krystal said:


> longplay: non credo, qui si parla di statistiche, e la prima "occurrence" del termine è in questa frase:
> "(tre tizi) measured the interrater and intrarater agreement of three-level triage".
> Credo si riferisca al consenso riscontrato in percentuale tra i votanti e a quello riscontrato nello stesso votante a distanza di tempo...così diceva il glossario di statistica, che ho consultato perchè due righe dopo parla di "k statistic", cioè di "coefficiente k".



Guarda www.medcalc.org./manual/kappa.php . Ciao.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

longplay: grazie del link, cmq *comunque* è molto simile a quello che avevo visto io. Ormai so cos'è la K di Cohen, quello di cui non sono sicura è la traduzione, tutto lì, credo si possa fare di più di quanto ho fatto io.
You little ripper!: quindi posso tradurre quell'espressione con "moderatamente buono" o è troppo? Se i dizionari lo usano spesso...


----------



## You little ripper!

Fairy Krystal said:


> You little ripper!: quindi posso tradurre quell'espressione con "moderatamente buono" o è troppo? Se i dizionari lo usano spesso...


'Fair to moderate' means _*in between* 'fair' and 'moderate'_. I think Teerex's _da __discreto a modesto_ is probably the best translation, but I'm not a native.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> _Fair_ indica la sufficienza oppure da _discreto a modesto_, come dice Teerex..



Però in italiano in genere "discreto" è meglio di "modesto", mentre nella graduatoria di YLP "fair" (discreto) viene prima (cioè è inferiore ) di "moderate" (modesto? piuttosto "nella media").

Quindi direi da "discreto" (fair) a "nella media"(moderate) e non "da discreto a modesto"


----------



## Fairy Krystal

I agree with you, that translation is the nearest to the English, but in Italian it sounds quite bad...and in this text they PRAISE that scale...it's a book all about why that scale is much better than previous ones. I don't know if I should better:
- stick to the English, and lose the meaning
- interpret the meaning (of which I'm quite sure) and say goodbye to literal translation
P.S. This book is written in a language very twisted and poor at the same time, very little coherence. Field-specific terms put in sentences where the same word is repeated five times...


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> FK, to me 'fair to moderate' means _average - _it's neither_ bad _nor_ good/excellent _but somewhere in between the two.


That's why I suggested "la sufficienza". That's what you get when you scrape past a subject at school here - it's not _bad_ (because they haven't failed you), but it isn't _good_ either. In the end I suppose it's more "discreto" (ok, but not quite good enough) than "moderato."

In UK schools when I was a kid it would have meant a grade C, more or less.


----------



## longplay

Fairy Krystal said:


> longplay: grazie del link, cmq *comunque* è molto simile a quello che avevo visto io. Ormai so cos'è la K di Cohen, quello di cui non sono sicura è la traduzione, tutto lì, credo si possa fare di più di quanto ho fatto io.
> You little ripper!: quindi posso tradurre quell'espressione con "moderatamente buono" o è troppo? Se i dizionari lo usano spesso...



Mi pare che nel "link" che ti ho indicato vi siano anche ampie spiegazioni terminologiche. Esistono anche dei "link" in lingua italiana, per trovare le corrispondenze:
basta cercare "statistica medica : k di Cohen" o equivalenti... Ciao ! Per essere più esplicito : fair, good, normal ecc. sono legati strettamente ai campi di 
significatività (reliability) del k e i campi sono predefiniti : fino a.20 - .20-.30 - ecc. .Ergo, la traduzione non è libera lettera.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Fairy Krystal said:


> "Research has also shown that this scale has a fair *to *moderate degree of interrater reliability".





Paulfromitaly said:


> _poor < fair < moderate < good < excellent_



Ciao a tutti 

Trovo un po' strana tutta la cosa. La scala (intendo la scala usata per la valutazione dell'attendibilità), innanzitutto: mi sembra un tantino farlocca. Se ho ben capito, in italiano diventerebbe: _scarso - sufficiente - discreto - buono - ottimo_. Una scala tarata per dare esiti sempre positivi, a meno di cataclismi 

Dunque: è stata valutata l'attendibilità/affidabilità della scala attraverso il sistema dell'interrater reliability (lo lascerei in inglese).
_La ricerca ha mostrato che questa scala ha un grado di interrater realiability compreso tra sufficiente e discreto (che va da sufficiente a discreto).
_Non è il massimo, ma è comunque positivo (e per forza, direi...)
Tuttavia, è di un'approssimazione agghiacciante: non dice qual è il valore di K?


----------



## longplay

√2 said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Trovo un po' strana tutta la cosa. La scala, innanzitutto: mi sembra un tantino farlocca. Se ho ben capito, in italiano diventerebbe: _scarso - sufficiente - discreto - buono - ottimo_. Una scala tarata per dare esiti sempre positivi, a meno di cataclismi
> 
> Dunque: è stata valutata l'attendibilità/affidabilità della scala attraverso il sistema dell'interrater reliability (lo lascerei in inglese).
> _La ricerca ha mostrato che questa scala ha un grado di interrater realiability compreso tra sufficiente e discreto (che va da sufficiente a discreto).
> _Non è il massimo, ma è comunque positivo (e per forza, direi...)
> Tuttavia, è di un'approssimazione agghiacciante: non dice qual è il valore di K?



Si tratta di medicina, ma credo che dal "discreto" compreso in giù il giudizio sia "non accoglibile", salvo il paragone con altri indicatori... Non entriamo nel merito a rischio
di OT, eccellente Pat. Saluti cordiali !(le "scale" si costruiscono con riferimento a qualcosa : cfr. #22, campi predefiniti).


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> in italiano diventerebbe: _scarso - sufficiente - discreto - buono - ottimo_.



 Ottima interpretazione della definizione di YLR.


----------



## Pat (√2)

longplay said:


> Si tratta di medicina, ma credo che dal "discreto" compreso in giù il giudizio sia "non accoglibile"!



Non dovremmo essere OT. Almeno spero 
In una scala a 5 valori, quello centrale deve essere il più possibile neutro, deve fare da spartiacque ("discreto" per "moderate" non è neutro) e i due valori a sinistra devono essere _negativi _(e "sufficiente" non è negativo). Una scala minimamente decente sarebbe _molto scarso - scarso - sufficiente - buono - ottimo.

_Per questo dicevo che il risultato del test sembra essere forzatamente positivo.

(Grazie Lo. Un seminario residenziale di una settimana a Fiesole con il più grande metodologo italiano, tre giorni sulle scale, qualche frutto deve pur averlo dato )


----------



## longplay

√2 said:


> Non dovremmo essere OT. Almeno spero
> In una scala a 5 valori, quello centrale deve essere il più possibile neutro, deve fare da spartiacque ("discreto" per "moderate" non è neutro) e i due valori a sinistra devono essere _negativi _(e "sufficiente" non è negativo). Una scala minimamente decente sarebbe _molto scarso - scarso - sufficiente - buono - ottimo.
> 
> _Per questo dicevo che il risultato del test sembra essere forzatamente positivo.



Per verificare che non è così bisogna leggere qualche caso del k calcolato ,ad esempio, per gli strumenti di diagnostica medica.... e per forza si rischia OT.!
By the way..., cosa è YRL ?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Allora: intanto grazie a tutti!
london calling: very clear, going on with the translation I understood that's the real meaning, it was my fault, sorry...
longplay: Il k del caso specifico non viene dato, ma più avanti, con valori di 0.60-0.70 si parla di "good level of reliability", i conti tornano, quindi inizio a pensare che forse vogliono sminuire la prima versione della scala per esaltare la quarta, che è anche quella attualmente usata. Avevo letto il link, è stato molto utile, ma continuavo a pensare che "discreto" fosse troppo poco, invece pare proprio che quei test non siano andati poi così bene, anche se non dà i risultati, né in percentuale, né con numeri puri, né tantomeno con il valore di k.
pat: lo so che è vago, ecco perché avevo tutti quei dubbi...del valore di k nemmeno l'ombra, si concentra sui risultati (nettamente migliori) degli studi successivi; comunque la tua traduzione mi piace, la userò, tranne per il fatto che non posso lasciare l'espressione in inglese...se lo faccio quella poveretta non capisce niente, perché il termine viene ripetuto ogni 4 righe per pagine e pagine. Ad ogni modo, *ho risolto il 99% del problema! Grazie!*


----------



## Pat (√2)

Fairy Krystal said:


> non posso lasciare l'espressione in inglese...se lo faccio quella poveretta non capisce niente, perché il termine viene ripetuto ogni 4 righe per pagine e pagine.



Ciao 

In questo caso, propongo:
- affidabilità/attendibilità inter-valutatore/i / inter-giudici
-___________________ tra valutatori / tra giudici
-___________________inter-rater


----------



## robert44

Fairy Krystal said:


> *fair to moderate* : quindi posso tradurre quell'espressione con *"moderatamente buono*" o è troppo? Se i dizionari lo usano spesso...


_moderatamente buono_ non è troppo: è una interpretazione soggettiva priva di riferimenti, (quasi come vicino alla mediocrità)
_(Ho insegnato per alcuni anni, in Italia e UK,_ i termini di valutazione anche da noi* non* corrispondono all'uso comune, devi fare molta attenzione alle parole che usi, hanno un valore diverso da quello che pensi
(





london calling said:


> you scrape past a subject at school here - it's not _bad_ (because they haven't failed you), but it isn't _good_ either. In the end I suppose it's more "discreto" (ok, but not quite good enough) than "moderato."


Se non vado errato, LC, la vecchia scala corrisponde perfettamente alla nuova,_ fair_ vale '_scrape past'_, D
A - excellent
B - good
C - moderate
D pass - fair
...
F ail - poor )


√2 said:


> In una scala a 5 valori, quello centrale deve essere il più possibile neutro, deve fare da spartiacque ("discreto" per "moderate" non è neutro) e i due valori a sinistra devono essere _negativi _(e "sufficiente" non è negativo). Una scala minimamente decente sarebbe _*molto scarso - scarso* - sufficiente - buono - ottimo._


il valore centrale non è più 'neutro', nella scuola media inferiore sono stati aboliti i numeri  1-10 che erano bilanciati,  'decenti' come tu dici _(5+5, 0 contrariamente a quello che si pensa, non era un voto)_
prima i giudizi erano e lo sono ancora, credo, nelle scuole superiori:
A - 9 - ottimo
B - 8 - buono
C - 7 - discreto
D - 6 - sufficiente
F - 5 - insufficiente (5-1)    (o mediocre 5)
il termine discreto , che nel linguaggio comune vale _così-così_,_ non-c'è-malaccio_, era usato invece nell'etimo latino '_discretum'_ = distinto.
 Infine, *scarso* corrispondeva a* 4,* _(ora è sparito)_, molto scarso a *2*

Quindi* fair to moderate* corrisponde in italiano a *6 1/2*, *più che sufficiente*, tra sufficiente e discreto, (C+_ ,credo, in UK_ ). _(nella nuova scuola inferiore tra sufficiente e buono)_

Come vedi, Paul,_ 'moderate'_ vale * più *di  _'fair'_ (che a noi suona '_buono_') , così come da noi, al liceo,  'discreto' era più di 'sufficiente' !
Nella valutazione della scuola media,_ con la nuova riforma credo_, i giudizi sono ora invece _(l'ambiguo 'discreto' è stato eliminato, e 'scarso' sostituito con 'insufficiente')_ : _[eccellente, ottimo, distinto, buono, sufficiente,]_ mediocre, insufficiente (da 10 a 4 uguali per la scuola elementare, e nelle prime due classi ci sono solo 5 giudizi) , gravemente insufficiente = 3, e molto scarso = 1-2

Questo quadro un po' complesso ma  è indispensabile per una traduzione accurata, penso. Spero di esserti stato utile


----------



## Tegs

robert44 said:


> Se non vado errato, LC, la vecchia scala corrisponde perfettamente alla nuova
> A - excellent
> B - good
> C - moderate
> D pass - fair
> ...
> F ail - poor



Non so quanto vi sirve per questa discussione, ma comunque, la scala dipende dall'esame. Nei AS Levels/A Levels, dopo il D, c'è E (pass), e poi U (fail).


----------



## Pat (√2)

robert44 said:


> il valore centrale non è più 'neutro', nella scuola media inferiore sono stati aboliti i numeri  1-10 che erano bilanciati,  'decenti' come tu dici.
> Quindi* fair to moderate* corrisponde in italiano a *6 1/2*, *più che sufficiente*, tra sufficiente e discreto.
> Questo quadro un po' complesso è indispensabile per una traduzione accurata, penso.



Ciao 

Si sta parlando di medicina e statistica e, nello specifico, del grado di attendibilità di una scala di valutazione misurato attraverso un'altra scala di misurazione. Se quest'ultima è, come sembra, una scala Likert, il valore centrale è per definizione neutro (o dovrebbe esserlo). In numeri, si va generalmente da 1 a 5, e i 4 e i 5 sono gran bei "voti". Non c'è alcuna possibilità che _fair to moderate_ corrisponda a un 6,5 o a un "più che sufficiente"


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Ok. Mi avete aiutata tutti molto. Alla fine ho deciso di usare la traduzione di Pat, "compreso tra sufficiente e discreto". Idem per interrater, che tradotto da me faceva un po' schifo...  ...credo che inter-valutatori possa andare, suona più specifica e concisa. Se poi ci sono altre proposte, sono sempre pronta ad accoglierle...  Grazie mille a tutti!


----------

